# H0 Scale vs OO Scale.



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Can anyone who has both the scale locomotives or bogies take a picture with the two scale prototypes side by side. I have H0 prototypes from Mehano, but I have decided to get Hornby which are OO. Just want to see if it looks very different. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Honestly, I have never heard anyone here mention that they model OO scale... Most are from the US and the scale is very uncommon here... Now, HO scale is 1:87 and OO scale is 1:76.2 (slightly bigger), yet they run on the same track... To give yourself an idea, you could always measure one of your HO locomotives and multiply the numbers by (87/76.2) to give you its OO measurements... For reference, 1 cm in HO is roughly 1.14 cm in OO...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you. Well thanks for the conversion ratio. Will leave the rest to imagination hehe


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I just managed to find a picture online, although it is not very good... The left is Hornby OO and the right is IHC HO, according to the poster of the image...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks a ton. I was afraid of this. The puny Thomas looks bigger that the right steam.


----------

